# Trouble with IDE CD Drive [Solved]

## ksleher

I have a new machine and i am trying to get my cd drive working after i boot up. It works if i use the kernel from the LiveCD. Once i updated my kernel, it doesnot work which means i am missing some option in the kernel but i cannot figure out as to what that might be....maybe somebody can help me here....

When i boot with live cd, i use 

```
 gentoo all-generic-ide 
```

so that my CD-ROM is detected, (otherwise it doesnot recognize it).

Here is the relevant portion from dmesg 

```

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus Unknown: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:03:00.0

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus Unknown: chipset revision 177

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus Unknown: 100% native mode on irq 17

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1000-0x1007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1008-0x100f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus Probing IDE interface ide0...

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus hda: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus ide0 at 0x1018-0x101f,0x1026 on irq 17

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus Probing IDE interface ide1...

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus Probing IDE interface ide1...

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus hda: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Aug 18 09:42:45 axenus PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

```

Once i compiled and installed the new kernel, the CD-ROM does not get identified. I have tried to set various options and recompiled my kernel several times but to no avail. Can anybody tell me which kernel option i should set ?

Find my dmesg output below.....

```

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r4 (root@axenus) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #8 SMP Mon Aug 20 01:25:58 CDT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ed20000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ed20000 - 000000007ed22000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ed22000 - 000000007edfe000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007edfe000 - 000000007eeea000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eeea000 - 000000007eeee000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eeee000 - 000000007eef3000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eef3000 - 000000007eef4000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eef4000 - 000000007eeff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007eeff000 - 000000007ef00000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ef00000 - 000000007f000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1135MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fe200

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 519936) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   519936

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   519936

On node 0 totalpages: 519936

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2270 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 288290 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.4 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000FE020, 0014 (r0 INTEL )

ACPI: RSDT 7EEFD038, 004C (r1 INTEL  DG33FB         D8       1000013)

ACPI: FACP 7EEFC000, 0074 (r1 INTEL  DG33FB         D8 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: DSDT 7EEF8000, 3C7D (r1 INTEL  DG33FB         D8 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: FACS 7EEA1000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7EEF7000, 0078 (r1 INTEL  DG33FB         D8 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: WDDT 7EEF6000, 0040 (r1 INTEL  DG33FB         D8 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: MCFG 7EEF5000, 003C (r1 INTEL  DG33FB         D8 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: ASF! 7EEF4000, 00A6 (r32 INTEL  DG33FB         D8 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: SSDT 7EEF2000, 01B4 (r1 INTEL     CpuPm       D8 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: SSDT 7EEF1000, 0222 (r1 INTEL   Cpu0Ist       D8 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: SSDT 7EEF0000, 0222 (r1 INTEL   Cpu1Ist       D8 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: SSDT 7EEEF000, 0222 (r1 INTEL   Cpu2Ist       D8 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: SSDT 7EEEE000, 0222 (r1 INTEL   Cpu3Ist       D8 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7f000000:71000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 515874

Kernel command line:

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2999.762 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2053484k/2079744k available (3829k kernel code, 24032k reserved, 1966k data, 348k init, 1161224k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc06b2000 - 0xc0709000   ( 348 kB)

      .data : 0xc04bd59c - 0xc06a9054   (1966 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04bd59c   (3829 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6003.51 BogoMIPS (lpj=12007031)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3fd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3fd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 595 Objects with 63 Devices 159 Methods 40 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 10 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0005) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0006) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0587 [02] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6850  @ 3.00GHz stepping 0b

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5999.71 BogoMIPS (lpj=11999420)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3fd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3fd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6850  @ 3.00GHz stepping 0b

Total of 2 processors activated (12003.22 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=16

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0952 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 3F [_GPE] 8 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 9 Wake, Enabled 4 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.................................................................................

Initialized 40/40 Regions 0/0 Fields 26/26 Buffers 15/36 Packages (638 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 69 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:00

PCI: Found 0000:00:00.0 [8086/29c0] 000600 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:01.0 [8086/29c1] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:03.0 [8086/29c4] 000780 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:19.0 [8086/294c] 000200 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1a.0 [8086/2937] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1a.1 [8086/2938] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1a.2 [8086/2939] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1a.7 [8086/293c] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Found 0000:00:1b.0 [8086/293e] 000403 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.0 [8086/2940] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.1 [8086/2942] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.2 [8086/2944] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.3 [8086/2946] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.4 [8086/2948] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.0 [8086/2934] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.1 [8086/2935] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.2 [8086/2936] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.7 [8086/293a] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.0 [8086/244e] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.0 [8086/2912] 000601 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.2 [8086/2922] 000106 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.3 [8086/2930] 000c05 00

PCI: Calling quirk c024b070 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c042c242 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:00

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:01

PCI: Found 0000:01:00.0 [10de/016a] 000300 00

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:01

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:01 returning with max=01

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 020200, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:02

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:02

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:02 returning with max=02

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 030300, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:03

PCI: Found 0000:03:00.0 [11ab/6101] 000101 00

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:03

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:03 returning with max=03

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 040400, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:04

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:04

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:04 returning with max=04

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.3, config 050500, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:05

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:05

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:05 returning with max=05

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.4, config 060600, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:06

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:06

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:06 returning with max=06

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 070700, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:07

PCI: Found 0000:07:03.0 [104c/8023] 000c00 00

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:07

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:07 returning with max=07

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 020200, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 030300, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 040400, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.3, config 050500, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.4, config 060600, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 070700, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:00 returning with max=07

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0A03

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0200

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0B00

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C04

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0800

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0F03

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0303

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0501

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0003

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:01' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfeb00000-0xfeb03fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed13fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff has been reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:06' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[92004000-920047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@90000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 90000000-91ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-8fffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92300000-923fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: 92100000-921fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92400000-924fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92500000-925fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92600000-926fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 92000000-920fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.2 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.3 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.4 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:01:00.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b707 for 0000:07:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03b1d52 for 0000:07:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c042c6b4 for 0000:07:03.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ALI M7101 PMU not found.

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:09' and the driver 'serial'

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090270001e2f564]

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

xd: Out of memory.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-724.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

st: Version 20070203, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

osst :I: Tape driver with OnStream support version 0.99.4

osst :I: $Id: osst.c,v 1.73 2005/01/01 21:13:34 wriede Exp $

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pmp pio slum part

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8826100 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 217

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8826180 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 217

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8826200 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 217

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8826280 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 217

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8826300 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 217

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8826380 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 217

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3160815AS, 3.AAC, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3160815AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

aoe: AoE v32 initialised.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0x92225c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 22, io mem 0x92225800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x000020e0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x000020c0

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.2[C] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x000020a0

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 22, io base 0x00002080

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 16, io base 0x00002060

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 20, io base 0x00002040

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

pnp: the driver 'i8042 kbd' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:08' and the driver 'i8042 kbd'

pnp: the driver 'i8042 aux' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:07' and the driver 'i8042 aux'

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

logibm.c: Didn't find Logitech busmouse at 0x23c

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

i2c /dev entries driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0x92220000 irq 23

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 348k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:21:22 PDT 2007

ReiserFS: sda3: Removing [2 602629 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: sda3: There were 1 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.6.5

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:19.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:00:19.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:19:d1:fd:44:2c

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

e1000: eth1: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000: eth1: e1000_watchdog_task: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

FAT: unable to read boot sector

FAT: unable to read boot sector

```

Last edited by ksleher on Fri Aug 24, 2007 5:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cchildress

When you boot with the LiveCD, what does lspci give you?  We need to start out by figuring out what chipset is on your motherboard.

----------

## ksleher

I am currently at work with no access the home machine where this is happening.....I will send out the lspci later in the day.

My motherboard is an Intel DG33FB. (http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/DG33FB/index.htm). The chipset is Intel® G33 Express Chipset (http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/g33/index.htm).  And i believe the CD ROM is connected to the IDE port.

hope that helps

----------

## cchildress

Well, my guess is that your chipset (being very new) is probably using some generic calls when the LiveCD is booted.  You may end up needing to go with a (very) current kernel to get driver support for your chipset.  I'm not sure, I've never dealt with that chipset before.  However, what I would do in your place, is to boot with the LiveCD, type "lsmod" at the command prompt (without ""), and check to see which modules are loaded.  You'll want to ensure that any modules dealing with your motherboard's intel chipset are loaded.  Other than that, make sure that generic IDE is enabled in your compiled kernel.

----------

## ksleher

I have the latest kernel (2.6.22-gentoo-r4) built with generic ide support

and when booting with the LiveCD my lsmod looks something like this 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                    12852  0

pcspkr                  5888  0

lpfc                  132676  0

megaraid_sas           26032  0

megaraid_mbox          27792  0

megaraid_mm            11296  1 megaraid_mbox

aacraid                47748  0

sx8                    17420  0

DAC960                 62280  0

cciss                  30980  0

cpqarray               19044  0

3w_9xxx                31748  0

3w_xxxx                25632  0

mptsas                 23048  0

scsi_transport_sas     18944  1 mptsas

mptfc                  15236  0

scsi_transport_fc      26116  2 lpfc,mptfc

mptspi                 15624  0

mptscsih               18176  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                41312  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                29440  0

dc395x                 30348  0

qla1280               115980  0

dmx3191d               13696  0

sym53c8xx              61844  0

qlogicfas408            7808  0

aha152x                33072  0

BusLogic               63092  0

aic7xxx               137144  0

aic79xx               170200  0

scsi_transport_spi     18560  6 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aha152x,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     26652  0

tg3                    91652  0

e1000                  94656  0

nfs                    95164  0

lockd                  48392  1 nfs

sunrpc                110012  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   147948  0

dm_mirror              19152  0

dm_mod                 40344  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma               10500  0

sata_mv                17672  0

ata_piix               14600  0

ahci                   17796  2

sata_qstor             10756  0

sata_vsc                9988  0

sata_uli                9220  0

sata_sis                9732  0

sata_sx4               14084  0

sata_nv                11268  0

sata_via               11268  0

sata_svw                9348  0

sata_sil24             14852  0

sata_sil               11784  0

sata_promise           12292  0

libata                 67220  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   21380  0

ohci1394               30896  0

ieee1394               59576  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              13056  0

usbhid                 35936  0

ohci_hcd               18948  0

uhci_hcd               21128  0

usb_storage            62400  0

ehci_hcd               25736  0

usbcore                88452  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

I am fairly new to this. Does any of this modules seem like the one which is responsible for identifying the CD-ROM ?

the lspci is identical with both the LiveCD and also when i use the new kernel

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation MEI Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100 GS (rev a1)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b1)

07:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

How can i find out as to which module in LiveCD is identifying the CD-ROM ?

----------

## dbc

Have you made sure you are running the most recent BIOS?  I went through many pains with some Intel MoBo's that had *very* stale BIOS in them, even though the boards were very new -- there must be a long lead time in the retail channel.  In any case, it is slick and quick to burn an El-Torito CD that boots and reflashes the BIOS.  Check the Intel web site.  It's worth making sure you have the latest BIOS even if it doesn't relate to this problem -- it will likely cause a problem later on.

-dave

----------

## ksleher

I really don't want to update my bios unless it is necessary and it is sure to resolve the issue. It is better to have a system with CD rom not working than one which doesnot work at all...   :Smile: 

It still doesnot explain as to why it does work with the LiveCD (and actually also with the kernel i installed from the LiveCD). So, i believe there should be way to get it to identify the IDE devices.....

I am not able to identify as to which options in the kernel needs to be enabled or modules be built. I am hoping somebody in this forum can help me out on this one......Is there a way i can copy the kernel config from the LiveCD onto the new kernel sources and built off that config and will that work?

----------

## ksleher

In case somebody is wondering or has a similar problem.......

I cannot give you the "exact details" that i did that might have solved the issue ...as i have recompiled the kernel about 372 times in the last week or so.....

anyways, this is the current modules that i have loaded which gets the CDROM and the HD working at the same time .... 

lsmod 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

e1000                 192192  0

ata_generic            11780  0

nvidia               7251988  34

pata_marvell           11136  1

generic                 9092  0 [permanent]

```

I will be happy to share my kernel config if anybody does need it. Just let me know.

----------

## ellingsw

ksleher,

Do you remember what you enabled/disabled for the kernel config and which kernel options you used?

I bought a DG33FB but, during system boot, the kernel just sits at "ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)" for about 5 minutes before continuing (haven't timed it) then after that the system is slow as molasses (we're talking several hours to boot).

I haven't gotten to the point where it tries to mount root from the IDE drive but I did get the 2008.0 beta2 Minimal Install CD to boot albeit slow with 'gentoo-nofb pci=nommconf all-generic-ide' and mount the file systems.  The kernel I built for this system is 2.6.24-gentoo-r7.  I plan on moving to SATA but I need to use IDE for the time being.

One thing I did notice though, the DG33FB "BIOS Update Release Notes" doc, states for BIOS Version 0407, "Fixed a problem where system would boot slow with 8GB of memory in the system, and booting to a 64bit OS."  I took out 4G of RAM and the Minimal Install CD booted faster but not as fast as I would expect.

---

Intel DG33FB / Intel Q9300 - Core 2 Quad / 8 GB RAMLast edited by ellingsw on Tue May 13, 2008 4:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ellingsw

OK, booting my compiled kernel with 'acpi=off pci=nommconf all-generic-ide' sped things up a little.  It takes about 10 minutes to boot and most of that is init but as expected the system only sees one CPU.   :Sad: 

I have not updated the BIOS yet.

----------

## ellingsw

After updating the BIOS to Update 0413, I am able to boot in a little under 30 seconds from grub to the login prompt with the same kernel parameters 'acpi=off pci=nommconf all-generic-ide'.  One down.

I could not easily find any docs on Intel's site---or I was just too lazy to look through pages upon pages of docs---about how to determine the update number from the version number in the BIOS setup but the DG33FB "BIOS Update Release Notes" doc revealed it after updating.

I went from BIOS Version DPP3510J.86A.0293.2007.1002.1519 to DPP3510J.86A.0413.2008.0306.2218.  That is from BIOS update 0293 (released October 02, 2007) to 0413.  Those last 3 sets of numbers look like release date/times to me.

I also, noticed a sizeable boost in IDE hard drive performance, which I now believe was the culprit for the slow init.  Two down.

Now, what about SMP... ... ... removing 'acpi=off' from the kernel parameters allows the kernel to see/use all 4 CPUs.  Three down.

I removed 'pci=nommconf' from the kernel parameters and the system still boots fine.  I can't remember what this fixed.  Something to do hanging while probing the PCI bus, I think.  Four down.

Alas, I cannot remove 'all-generic-ide' from the kernel parameters.  If I do, I get the "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)".

I put the other 4G of RAM back in for a total of 8G and the system boots without any slowdown.  Five down.

Other than the 'all-generic-ide' the kernel parameter, it looks like all the problems were caused by a buggy BIOS.

/me Happy Camper

----------

